# Redevance télé en Belgique



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

Jour 

Y a quelqu'un qui sait si ça fonctionne comme en France ou bien ? J'ai reçu un papier me prévenant qu'un agent assermenté allait repasser et violer ma copine si jamais je n'avais pas déclaré mon poste de télé (ça rigole pas en Belgique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). En l'occurrence, j'ai pas d'antenne, rien pour capter quoi que ce soit, alors c'est vrai que ça me ferait mal de payer cette taxe pour un usage que je n'ai aucunement.
Alors hier je suis passé chez un revendeur télé pour lui poser la question. Je sais en France par exemple que la simple détention d'un poste suffit à vous faire payer la taxe, mais un post de télé c'est un écran + un tunner, si on flingue le tunner à coup de masse on a alors plus qu'un moniteur et dans ce cas, légalement, pas de redevance.
Hier donc ce vieux revendeur m'a dit avec sa bonhomie et son accent belge imparable : "ah mais non pensez-vous, si votre poste n'est pas relié à une antenne ou au câble, il n'y a pas de raison que vous payez la redevance voyons, ah mais non pensez-vous voyons"

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Lio70 (30 Août 2005)

J'en pense que tu dois malheureusement payer cette redevance car c'est bien une taxe sur la détention d'un tuner. De plus, un agent assermenté est effectivement autorisé à pénétrer chez toi et verbaliser.

Même si c'est con et cher  ...


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Jour
> 
> J'ai reçu un papier me prévenant qu'un agent assermenté allait repasser et violer ma copine si jamais je n'avais pas déclaré mon poste de télé.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?



Si t'as une télé noir & blanc, ça va. Par contre, si c'est une couleur, elle va bien morfler ta copine.

Je ne parle même pas d'une télé LCD ou plasma...


----------



## Lio70 (30 Août 2005)

J'imagine le bouquet-satellite


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'en pense que tu dois malheureusement payer cette redevance car c'est bien une taxe sur la détention d'un tuner. De plus, un agent assermenté est effectivement autorisé à pénétrer chez toi et verbaliser.
> 
> Même si c'est con et cher  ...




Bah alors il était saoul le vieux revendeur télé ou quoi ?? :hein:   
Sérieux ça m'emmerderait vraiment de payer pour un truc que j'utilise pas, je vais la donner alors ! Si encore on pouvait prendre un abonnement à la carte et avoir juste 2-3 chaînes intéressantes ok, mais là, vu l'offre apparemment, ça fait pas du tout envie ! Allez, juste la 5e et Arte et je serais content, mais ça bien sûr c'est pas possible, quelle connerie... :rateau: 

Sinon péter le tunner à coup de masse c'est pas un soucis, donc pourquoi pas


----------



## kaviar (30 Août 2005)

C'est la détention d'un téléviseur qui est taxé, même non branché au journal de RTBF il y a eu un reportage sur un collectionneur contraint de payer la redevance !!!!!


Rapport du médiateur  en PDF


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est la détention d'un téléviseur qui est taxé, même non branché au journal de RTBF il y a eu un reportage sur un collectionneur contraint de payer la redevance !!!!!




Quelle connerie... fais ch...  :hein:


----------



## kaviar (30 Août 2005)

Remarque que sur Bruxelles c'est pas mieux, la taxation est faite d'office même si tu n'as jamais eu de poste de télé !!!!!


----------



## clampin (30 Août 2005)

Pourquoi ne pas payer une fois cette taxe, lors de l'achat du dit téléviseur ?.... Mais non, nos politiciens sont trop cons.. Et ils savent bien nous soutirer de l'argent...

Je sais qu'il faut aider la "culture", mais tout de même... la télé on la paye déjà pas mal, grâce à la pub.... Qu'on le veuille ou non, on achète tout de même les article en pub, même de manière inconsciente. Même la RTBF qui est une station d'Etat politisée a fond, a la pub... enfin bon, c'est pas le débat ... mais c'est ainsi


----------



## kaviar (30 Août 2005)

A titre indicatif 80 % des recettes publicitaires de la RTBF sont reversées à RTL !!!!


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas payer une fois cette taxe, lors de l'achat du dit téléviseur ?




Ouai ça m'arrangerait bien, surtout que mon black planar thomson grand format, je l'ai trouvé sur un trottoir à Dijon, y avait juste un fusible de mort et le cable d'alim coupé, la classe quoi   

Mais Clampin, ça serait un frein à la consommation ton truc, pas bon pas bon...


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> A titre indicatif 80 % des recettes publicitaires de la RTBF sont reversées à RTL !!!!




Aux grosses têtes ?


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Je sais qu'il faut aider la "culture", mais tout de même...




Y a de la culture à la télé ???


----------



## clampin (30 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Y a de la culture à la télé ???



Non ! Ah si le concours Eurovision... ....


----------



## kaviar (30 Août 2005)

Miss Belgique !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

zebig passe à la télé ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2005)

Je n'aurai qu'une chose à dire : Tu as intéret à payer ta redevance pour que la télé Belge puisse continuer à produire des épisode passionnant de STRIP TEASE (Je paye bien la mienne pour que France 3 puisse continuer à les diffuser ; non mais!), que je regarde toujours avec une avidité non feinte... 

Sinon, c'est moi qui débarque chez toi et je te prie de croire que ce n'est pas que ta copine que je vais violer... Quoi? ... Assermenta quoi? ... Tu la vois celle là? ...


----------



## clampin (30 Août 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Miss Belgique !!!!



Elles finissent toute speakrine sur RTL-Tvi....


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...  surtout que mon black planar thomson grand format, je l'ai trouvé sur un trottoir à Dijon, y avait juste un fusible de mort et le cable d'alim coupé...



Rappel, la charte tout ça, tout ce qui a trait au recel, aux cambriolages, etc... n'est pas admis dans les forums. Merde JPTK tu devrais le savoir d'puis l'temps !!!


----------



## kaviar (30 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurai qu'une chose à dire : Tu as intéret à payer ta redevance pour que la télé Belge puisse continuer à produire des épisode passionnant de STRIP TEASE (Je paye bien la mienne pour que France 3 puisse continuer à les diffuser ; non mais!), que je regarde toujours avec une avidité non feinte...
> 
> Sinon, c'est moi qui débarque chez toi et je te prie de croire que ce n'est pas que ta copine que je vais violer... Quoi? ... Assermenta quoi? ... Tu la vois celle là? ...




STRIP-TEASE est un magazine documentaire créé en 1985 par Jean LIBON et Marco LAMENSCH pour la RTBF où il était mensuel et passait en prime time jusqu'en 2002. Depuis 1992, est réalisé en France, et par des équipes françaises3.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> STRIP-TEASE est un magazine documentaire créé en 1985 par Jean LIBON et Marco LAMENSCH pour la RTBF où il était mensuel et passait en prime time jusqu'en 2002. Depuis 1992, est réalisé en France, et par des équipes françaises3.


 
Quoi?!? C'est moi qui aie payé depuis 1992 pour que tout le monde en profite jusqu'en 2002?


----------



## kaviar (30 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quoi?!? C'est moi qui aie payé depuis 1992 pour que tout le monde en profite jusqu'en 2002?




Et oui !!! Moi j'ai du déménager en Belgique pour évitr cela !!!!


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Rappel, la charte tout ça, tout ce qui a trait au recel, aux cambriolages, etc... n'est pas admis dans les forums. Merde JPTK tu devrais le savoir d'puis l'temps !!!




Je l'ai pourtant bien trouvé, il commençait de neiger, il y avait une fine pellicule de neige qui commençait à la recouvrir (j'entendais aussi des clochettes au loin et des cris d'animaux en rut) et je me suis arrêté car c'est la même que mes parents et qu'en plus elle me semblait en super état. Je me suis dit que j'allais la prendre pour mon père, comme ça il pourrait récupérer des pièces pour la leur au cas où, et au final elle était comme neuve, elle ma coûté 10 ¤.
Je m'en souviens bien parce que porter seul une télé comme ça, genre 70 cm avec des gros HP et tout,   c'était pas évident du tout !   J'avais que 100 m à faire mais j'en ai chié !   Dans le blizzard, la neige, évitant les ours et tout, pas facile quand même


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurai qu'une chose à dire : Tu as intéret à payer ta redevance pour que la télé Belge puisse continuer à produire des épisode passionnant de STRIP TEASE (Je paye bien la mienne pour que France 3 puisse continuer à les diffuser ; non mais!), que je regarde toujours avec une avidité non feinte...
> 
> Sinon, c'est moi qui débarque chez toi et je te prie de croire que ce n'est pas que ta copine que je vais violer... Quoi? ... Assermenta quoi? ... Tu la vois celle là? ...




Je ne suis pas convaincu


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

Pour Bruxelles, on m'a dit ça :



> Alors, à Bruxelles, c'est assez comique, parce que depuis 2002, la redevance radio-télévision a disparu.
> 
> Par contre, la même année, la Taxe régionale (poubelles, eaux usées, voirie, etc), que tous doivent payer, a elle radicalement augmenté... englobant l'ancienne redevance.
> 
> Ce qui fait que des couillons comme moi qui n'ont ni TV ni radio chez eux se retrouvent à payer la redevance, mais sans pouvoir gueuler, puisqu'officiellement elle n'existe plus


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

2 voitures = 2 redevances


----------



## kaviar (30 Août 2005)

Il faut bien qu'ils trouvent de l'argent pour leur plan Marshall !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et oui !!! Moi j'ai du déménager en Belgique pour évitr cela !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu un papier me prévenant qu'un agent assermenté allait repasser et violer ma copine




*Donc, j'ose comprendre entre les lignes cette triste nouvelle...*
Il est déjà passé une première fois faire quelques "civilités" à ta très chère




 :mouais: 
 :affraid:


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Donc, j'ose comprendre entre les lignes cette triste nouvelle...*
> Il est déjà passé une première fois faire quelques "civilités" à ta très chère
> 
> 
> ...




On était pas là !  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2005)

Je ne connais personne, je dis bien personne qui a été contrôlé "à domicile". 

Pour effectuer les contrôles, ils se procurent simplement la liste des abonnés à la "télédistribution" et autre client Canal + (Be TV maintenant) liste client de Belgacom TV, etc,... 

Bref si tu n'as rien de tout ça...âye pour que ta conscience soit en paix mais pas par peur d'un contrôle. 

Si quelqu'un connaît une personne qui a été contrôlée à domicile, ce sera la première fois que j'entend ça.


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais personne, je dis bien personne qui a été contrôlé "à domicile".
> 
> Pour effectuer les contrôles, ils se procurent simplement la liste des abonnés à la "télédistribution" et autre client Canal + (Be TV maintenant) liste client de Belgacom TV, etc,...
> 
> ...




Hum ok... mais pendant les vacances j'ai eu droit à une lettre d'avis de passage (non postée évidement) donc tu vois... si j'avais été là, c'était le contrôle, et il est bien stipulé qu'il repassera


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais personne, je dis bien personne qui a été contrôlé "à domicile".
> 
> Pour effectuer les contrôles, ils se procurent simplement la liste des abonnés à la "télédistribution" et autre client Canal + (Be TV maintenant) liste client de Belgacom TV, etc,...
> 
> ...


 sinon ils font des faux sondages par telephone...

c'est arrivé à un pote à moi : une gentille opératrice lui telephone pour lui poser quelques questions sur les stations radio qu'il ecoute le plus.
elle lui demande aussi a quel moment de la journee il ecoute le plus la radio, dans quel piece de sa maison se trouve son poste, etc...

bref, plein de questions anodines, en douceur...

et juste a la fin de l'entretien, elle fait : "ah oui au fait j'ai une derniere question : combien de postes de television avez-vous à votre domicile?"   
il a eu la presence d'esprit de repondre qu'il n'avait pas la tele, ce qui est faux, mais si il avait dit un truc du genre "ben ya une tele dans mon salon, et une autre dans ma chambre, pourquoi madame??", il y a fort a parier qu'il aurait reçu une  gentille facture sous peu... 

apres, l'histoire du controle a domicile, jamais entendu parler non plus...


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

Bon je fais quoi moi, je fais comme si de rien n'était ?? Et quand ça frappe je fais comme d'hab, je jappe ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as une télé noir & blanc, ça va. Par contre, si c'est une couleur, elle va bien morfler ta copine.
> 
> Je ne parle même pas d'une télé LCD ou plasma...



Et si tu payes pas la redevance pour ta copine, on vient et on nique ta télé...

Non mais...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais personne, je dis bien personne qui a été contrôlé "à domicile".
> 
> Pour effectuer les contrôles, ils se procurent simplement la liste des abonnés à la "télédistribution" et autre client Canal + (Be TV maintenant) liste client de Belgacom TV, etc,...
> 
> ...



Pire, ils envoient au pif, si tu payes c'est que tu as une télé et que tu t'es senti baisé...


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu payes pas la redevance pour ta copine, on vient et on nique ta télé...
> 
> Non mais...




Mais c'est injuste ! Je ne l'utilise pas non plus !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Août 2005)

On veut pas le savoir, tu l'as, tu l'as..


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On veut pas le savoir, tu l'as, tu l'as..




Ouai mais je trouve ça dégueulasse quand même, c'est injuste, vous aurez pas ma liberté de panser !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

ca va les p'tites frappes, on vous derange pas?


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ca va les p'tites frappes, on vous derange pas?




Qu'est-ce que tu veux toi ?  :mouais: T'as payé ta r'devance ?


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais personne, je dis bien personne qui a été contrôlé "à domicile".
> 
> Pour effectuer les contrôles, ils se procurent simplement la liste des abonnés à la "télédistribution" et autre client Canal + (Be TV maintenant) liste client de Belgacom TV, etc,...
> 
> ...



Salut.........Si moi, à mon domicile Namuroi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu veux toi ?  :mouais: T'as payé ta r'devance ?


 t'es fou, j'paye rien moi, chui le dernier rebelle...


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Août 2005)

Exact pour les coups de téléphone "que pensez-vous regarder ce soir à la télé?"  "que pensez vous du filmdhier soir diffusé sur la 1ere?"


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Salut.........Si moi, à mon domicile Namuroi.




Alors ils fouillent ou pas ???  :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (30 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors ils fouillent ou pas ??? :mouais:


 
Ouaip. Des fouilles anales pour voir si t'as pas planqué ton poste là.


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

Damned !  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2005)

DE toute manière JPTK, tu te poses trop de questions, tu es trop "anxieux"  que pour frauder. 
Si frauder t'apporte de tel angoisse, paye ta redevance, ça vaut mieux qu'un psy.


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> DE toute manière JPTK, tu te poses trop de questions, tu es trop "anxieux"  que pour frauder.
> Si frauder t'apporte de tel angoisse, paye ta redevance, ça vaut mieux qu'un psy.



Attends, ouh lààà mon garçon pas si vite, faudrait voir à payer AUSSI les psys, hein (faut bien que tout le monde mange  :style: ). 

En plus c'est quand même plus rare de voir un psy s'introduire chez Jean PTK, manger tout le Nutella? après avoir violé sa copine (pourtant débranchée) et emporter la télécommande de la télé. Ceci dit si les inspecteurs Belges de la redevance audiovisuelle continuent à avoir de tels comportements , peut-être gagneriez-vous, amis d'outre Quievrain, à signaler à la cour Européenne des droits du Téléspectateur ce qui semble proche de l'abus.


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors ils fouillent ou pas ???  :mouais:


Salut.....Non ils ne fouillent pas. Se sont présenté à deux,un homme et une femme,
Q:Comment se fait-il que vous ayez un abonnement télé alors que vous affirmez ne pas en posséder?
Rar négligence...Le fiston qui est docteur en ingénieur avait besoin des signaux télé pour les analyser pour ses recherche de présentaton de sa these.
Nous allons résiller.
-Petite discussion sur la qualité des émissions de la télé....et du beau temps.
Durée de la visite environ une demie heure.
Sont entré dans le living et n'ont pas demandé à visiter d'autres lieux.
Entretien très cool.


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Septembre 2005)

PS: Si les mêmes vienent chez toi.....la nana est bien....pendant que le mec viole ta télé, viole la....échange de bons procédés....non.


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

Bon je crois que je vais payer* et aller voir un psy par la même occasion, je vais même allez en voir 2 pour doubler les chances de résultats ! :style:

* nan je déconne. 





			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> PS: Si les mêmes vienent chez toi.....la nana est bien....pendant que le mec viole ta télé, viole la....échange de bons procédés....non.



Je crois qu'on va finir par y arriver, j'opte pour cette solution !   


Je veux pas payer pour une télé que je regarde pas ! En hertzien y a rien et la télédistribution c'est de la daube !


----------

